

37signals office photo tour - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/37signals-office-tour-2010-11

======
Jun8
Ugh! How to put this: The space and furniture looks awesome but is "cold" and
"sterile". For some reason reminded me of furniture designed by Frank Lloyd
Wright for his houses, nice to look at but you definitely don't want to live
in _that_ house. Even the desks are super tidy.

